# Any PLans for Memorial Day?



## moviequeen1 (May 26, 2018)

For yrs, I take a walk to our local cemetary,'Forest Lawn' which is located right here in the city
I always go to ck on my relatives make sure everything is ok. 
I  pause at any headstone where a small American flag has been planted,say a prayer to all veterans who have sacrificed their lives for us
What are your plans? Sue


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 26, 2018)

I am having my cousin and wife over for a cookout. Hopefully the weather will be ok so we can have dinner on the porch. They recently went to Holland and Germany on a river cruise over there  and took slews of photos. I am looking forward to looking at them. I'm not much of a traveler and would rather sit and look at their photos. lol


----------



## C'est Moi (May 26, 2018)

No big plans.   Probably a barbeque and just a relaxing day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 26, 2018)

I made my rounds of the cemeteries on Thursday to place flower pots on my parents and grandparents graves.

Sunday I will watch the Memorial Day concert on PBS.

Monday I will make a tiny two potato salad in the morning and spend a quiet day at home.

Sounds boring but that is my life at full throttle, LOL!!!

Whatever your plans, have a safe Memorial Day!!!


----------



## jujube (May 26, 2018)

Making a trip to the RV tomorrow morning to pack stuff in.  Unfortunately, it's expected to rain like mad.  We may have to hold off until Tuesday.


----------



## Buckeye (May 26, 2018)

We are going to a dinner & dance thingie, which is weird because I never could dance and my SO has a bad knee (torn meniscus) and can barely walk.  So it will be dinner and toe tapping.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 26, 2018)

There will be a cookout where I live.  Unfortunately I can't eat anything they make....LOL


----------



## Aputernut17 (May 27, 2018)

Yeah, watch it rain from my window...  LOL


----------



## Falcon (May 27, 2018)

Watch  the Indy  car  race.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 27, 2018)

I looked it up and there are many more Memorial Day Weekend happenings in Colorado and Wyoming than where we live. Actually, Memorial Day Weekend is the unofficial weekend for the starting of summer events in those states.

Due to the weather, we are staying at home much of the weekend. Not all day each day, but not going out and doing anything like we would if this crappy weather wasn't here. 

It's Sunday morning and wife and I are getting ready to make her homemade potato salad. Have a ham steak in the frig and plenty of Bud Light. May rain hard here on Memorial Day, but we will have a 2-person party in our apartment. Ham Steak, potato salad, Bud Light and a shot or two of 1800 Tequila. "Party Time!!!"


----------



## needshave (May 28, 2018)

I had lunch with a WWII Vet. He is an amazing man, he is now 93 and gets around wonderfully. He uses a cane for the purpose of getting up, but once he is up, he is on the go and you work to keep up with him. He is very sharp and aware of all that's going on in this world. I ask him today if he had any immediate plans. His response was, " I will be 94 in two months and I don't want to make any plans because I'm afraid they will draft me before I'm 94!

I ask about his Military experiences and he looked at me and said, "if you're going to ask if John Wayne was there, no he wasn't! 

He is a great person. We're really proud of him and appreciate the opportunity to know him and his sense of humor.


----------

